# cost of living in NZ and salary tax



## sk3elo_23 (Apr 7, 2014)

I know that cost of living can be quite high but can give me an overview on what to expect in NZ. Like rental?? Trnspo mrt? Foods Typical for a solo person. Is there any bedspace or is it room rental? Please Advice.

Is it true that when you are earning in NZ. Monthly deduct from tax. If yes how much? Is there any difference is yoy working as Skilled migrant and a permanent resident tax deductions.? 


Any reply will be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sk3elo_23 said:


> I know that cost of living can be quite high but can give me an overview on what to expect in NZ. Like rental?? Trnspo mrt? Foods Typical for a solo person. Is there any bedspace or is it room rental? Please Advice. Is it true that when you are earning in NZ. Monthly deduct from tax. If yes how much? Is there any difference is yoy working as Skilled migrant and a permanent resident tax deductions.? Any reply will be appreciated. Thank you


You're gonna have to give us more information.

Where do you intend on living as the costs involved could be very different between a large city like Auckland and a smaller farming town or community.
Also, what do you mean by transport. Do you mean public transport or do you mean private transport ?

Accommodation can be anything you want depending on budget.
You can just rent a bed in a backpackers, rent a room in a house share, a studio, an apartment, a house - whatever you wish!

Income tax is deducted on all earnings in NZ and is taken out of your pay (usually) by your employer at whatever interval you get paid. It's normal to be paid fortnightly in NZ.
The tax is dependant on your salary so if you give us an idea then we can let you know how much you'll pay.
You'll also have to pay ACC contributions which are 1.7% of pay up to a maximum of $1700 a year - I think or around that amount.
No difference in the amount you pay between the different visas 
Please also consider that you have to pay for medical care if you see a GP and the dentist is extortionate.

Food costs as much as you want to pay. If you shop smart it can just cost the same as what you are used to.
We find it's fairly good value eating out here but food and goods in the supermarket are expensive.


----------



## sk3elo_23 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the extensive info. I intend to stay in auckland and also considering hamilton. 

Yes im referring to public transport. Thank you.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Here is a good salary tax calculator:
Calculate your tax and kiwisaver payments | salaries.co.nz


----------



## sk3elo_23 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Silverfern Opening*

Hi Guys, anyone knows if silverfern had been open< i waited for almost whole month of april logging in to check if it is open it is always closed . I tried also april 27th to 29 as i know it is typcally around that days, but still closed? is it due to the recent system change they are implementing?

thank you.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sk3elo_23 said:


> Hi Guys, anyone knows if silverfern had been open< i waited for almost whole month of april logging in to check if it is open it is always closed . I tried also april 27th to 29 as i know it is typcally around that days, but still closed? is it due to the recent system change they are implementing? thank you.


No it has not been open.
Silver Fern is only expected to open in late 2014 since the application process is going through review and many changes.

You will just have to be patient and keep checking back regularly.

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/work/silverfern/jobsearch.htm

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> No it has not been open.
> Silver Fern is only expected to open in late 2014 since the application process is going through review and many changes.
> 
> You will just have to be patient and keep checking back regularly.
> ...


Didn't know about this scheme, useful, thanks for the link.


----------



## sk3elo_23 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the reply and update Ill keep checking on this.


----------



## toni_dee (May 12, 2014)

sk3elo_23 said:


> I know that cost of living can be quite high but can give me an overview on what to expect in NZ. Like rental?? Trnspo mrt? Foods Typical for a solo person. Is there any bedspace or is it room rental? Please Advice.
> 
> Is it true that when you are earning in NZ. Monthly deduct from tax. If yes how much? Is there any difference is yoy working as Skilled migrant and a permanent resident tax deductions.?
> 
> ...


Rental in Auckland... it depends which area. An apartment in the city can set you back at NZ $350 at week, a room in a flat (where you share a house with other people), say for instance Mt. Eden, you could be looking at $180-200? Have a look in the flatmates section of trademe.co.nz to get an idea of how much rent is for flatting, or even renting an apartment or a house.

As for transportation, it depends on how far away you'll have to travel from say, home to work. Sometimes you have to take a bus and train, so that will quickly add up. There are monthly passes or multi-journey tickets that are cheaper though. There's no MRT in Auckland, or anywhere in New Zealand, I think.

Grocery for a single person, maybe about $70 a week?

You also need to take into consideration your monthly bills, as they're not included all the time when it comes to looking for a flat - phone, wifi, power, gas, etc.

Good luck.


----------



## happyness_searching (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the information about silver fern


----------

